# Internet Explorer 8



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

just curious!









http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/beta/


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ugh... I'll just be sticking with Firefox 3 thank you. I prefer to stay away from products with the word Beta in the title.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

I second that. FF or Google Chrome.

Fred


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have the Windows 7 beta with IE8.

Not a lot of difference. Just stick with 7 for now.

Microsoft has got to where they just change stuff for the sake of changing it. (Translated: To sell upgrades)

Same goose, different feathers.

C


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I have IE8 RC1 installed on laptop and desktop. So far all is OK. Have noticed some compatibility issues, but the compatibility button seems to revert to older style pages OK.

Prefer Firefox and Ubuntu 8.10+ on another disk better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like installing new software...but I'd wait for the final product vs. beta.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't like being Guinea Pig so always hold off. I use IE7 and FF. Love FF cuz if it crashes, it takes you back to where you were


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We use it here at work and I have had no issues with it. Of course, Big Yellow gives us a sanitized version, but functionality seems to be similar to previous versions.

Mike


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely wait for the official version to be released with fixes. IE7 beta was very poor and gave my "XP" computer problems (others too) and those issues were eventually cleared up. Never did upgrade to IE7. Use Firefox if you can.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I love to experiment so I am running IE8 Beta (have to update that now), Chrome, and Firefox 3.05. In my experience all three has compatibility problems with different webpages, some works in one or the other, some looks different between all three. So far the only issue with IE8 is that some of the drop down menus are messed up, and I have hit a couple of times it went into a loop trying to reload pages that fail, but that seems to have stopped lately with the last update. Of the three, I like Chrome best for most things. It's fast, it's light and I love the search bar/web bar combo. I just read some reviews of the RC1 of IE8 that states that there is an increase in speed and that it now automatically shows some of the problem pages in IE7 compatibility mode. I have been using Firefox also and it does what it does with very few problems. I do have it set as my default browser.

I have also played with Window 7 Beta. Love it! I don't really have much on it but it runs nicely on my 5 year old Dell 4500 w/2Gig of memory. I have it installed on an old 45Gig hard drive and can boot either/or Win7 or XP. I also just bought a Dell Mini with Ubuntu Linix. Now that is different. But all I wanted is something light and small to take to work with me for light typing and to sit in my easy chair and surf the net. It will also be great to take in the camper as it don't take up much space. I carry it in a portable DVD bag that I bought from Wally World for $15.

As far as IE8, the final version should be out in a couple of months, so unless you like to play with things, I would wait.


----------



## beek15853 (Aug 12, 2008)

I use Avant Browser. I have tried Internet Explorer, Fire Fox, and Opera. They all had features that were great, but I didn't like how much space Fire Fox took up. Opera was a little buggy. Avant seems to combine the best of all the browsers and has some short cut keys that you don't think you need till you tried them. I think it's definatley worth a look.
Joe


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Firefox here just don't feel safe with IE.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

IE has caused nothing but problems for me, I will stick with Firefox. I have also always been against apple computers (i have lost quite a bit of work to them "unexpectedly quiting") but microsoft has changed my decision to go with a mac on my next computer. I will just install a copy of good ol windows xp on it for the few needs i will have from windows.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm good with IE7 for now, but I wish I could blow up Vista on our new desktop and replace it with XP.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sticking with firefox

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I'm good with IE7 for now, but I wish I could blow up Vista on our new desktop and replace it with XP.


Simple...insert XP disk...install. Just like that, Vista will be gone.

Back up all your data first....as this will format the drive and nothing will remain.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm good with IE7 for now, but I wish I could blow up Vista on our new desktop and replace it with XP.


Simple...insert XP disk...install. Just like that, Vista will be gone.

Back up all your data first....as this will format the drive and nothing will remain.
[/quote]

If you're going to blow it away anyway, try installing the beta for Windows Vista Service Pack 2. You might be pleasantly surprised. Yes, it's beta, but it's very clean....like Windows 7 beta.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en

IE8 Release Candidate 1 is significantly faster than IE7. (like FF3 and GC were).

I'll give you a perspective overall: there's a VERY fine line between beta and "production" code. <smile> I've been in the "business" a long time.
With that said, install beta code at your own risk! (legal disclaimer has to be there......)

Dave.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Last May I made the plunge and got rid of my old PC and bought a Mac. Love it!








Doesn't give me the headaches like at work.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Last May I made the plunge and got rid of my old PC and bought a Mac. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any OS that's fully UNIX-compliant is A-OK in my book!


----------

